# Winter coats.



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Depends how long she is outside. -35 sounds frigid! What is that in Farenheit? We had wind chills around -15 Farenheit a few weeks ago and Millie & Henry were lifting their paws and whining after 5-10 minutes of being on a walk. I personally would grow her hair out longer during the winter - but that's just me and I probably couldn't handle your Canadian winters myself!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

As a groomer, I get asked a lot "Do you think she'll be cold since it's winter?" Generally, dogs in the winter only go out to potty, or when their owners go out. A dog will still go potty where it's always pottied, and being on a walk with you or something, you'll be able to tell.

However, people generally keep the inside of their house warmer than the AC keeps it cool in the summer, if that makes sense. So your dog is pretty much going to spend most of her time in the warmer house.

I actually suggest medium coats for the winter, since the dog will still stay warm (dogs can take cooler temps than you think, just dont LEAVE them out there) and they won't have snow sticking to them.

My parents mutt, Precious, is a boxer pitt mix. Both breeds have very short, coarse hair. When she's wet, she's PINK and polka dotted all over. She looooves the snow.. though maybe it's all her fat on her. Who knows. 









Aw, I miss taking pics of her, she was easy, didn't mold into the background like the poos, lol.

Just keep her at a length YOU like. She'll be fine.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi told me a last year he needed a coat. He'd shiver if he was outside longer than to just potty. Kodi stays at less than 1/2 inch of hair most of the time. Mia doesn't shiver, nor does she seem to care it's cold. I think she kinda likes it. She doesn't even have a coat. 

I don't stop taking them on walks in the winter unless there is lots of salt on the ground. Which means it may be icy and I'd like to stay up on two feet. The walks are shorter and I usually get cold before the dogs do! 

But keep in mind I live in the mid atlantic and we don't get nearly as cold as you do! The only reason I put a coat on Kodi is because he shivers.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has a lighter fleecel lined horse style blanket, and a fleece jacket. I can even layer them for really cold days. He doesnt wear them for potty breaks. Only if he is spending alot of time outside. Like at the dog park (about an hour), walks, etc. I like them. He Never shivers or anything, but i think he appreciates them. I like my coat in the cold!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I think its mostly the bottoms of their feet that get cold. I found some cute coats on our local used website. They looked very easy to put on - with velcro fasteners, but the seller wanted almost new price and I wasn't willing to pay new price for a used coat. I am considering making a coat but I will try a sweater that I have on her first in case she just pulls it off!!

I won't take the dogs for a walk when its icy out - and its almost always icy here on the streets.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

depends on the dog. Bella doesn't have on -40 an i'm usually having to go drag her in. I have lots so if we wree to go swimming (inside) i have one to toss on for after. The aussise only wear them if it's a wet snow to keep em dry- less work for m. 

the danish dog has fleece pj's for inside, booties, and three jacktes

all my jackets are horse blanket style BTW


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Both of my dogs have coats, but I don't put them on them unless we're spending quite a while outside. Cosita gets cold if it's in the 30's, and Liberty when it's below freezing. 

I have a new coat for Cosita that I put on her when there's snow outside, just to keep the snowballs from forming on her legs. It works quite well, and she doesn't seem to mind it.

Liberty wears a Miami clip in the summer, but I grow her out to be a lot longer during the winter. 

Also, if you're worried about salt and ice hurting their feet, try Musher's Secret. It seriously works wonders!


----------



## mrsshooty (Sep 14, 2010)

Here are Peanut's 2 winter coats; one is made of her bushy coat and the other is a diva leopard coat haha








We also have sub zero temps and she will shiver quite a bit unless she has something on.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Both coats look really cute - as does the dog!!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

We walk regardless of the weather, so Vasco has a rain slicker and a sort of neoprene coat that I zip him into. That said, just cold never seems to bother him if he's moving. He does shiver on walks if he's both wet and cold, so if we are doing a long hike in the rain, I put at least the rain coat on.

His insulated neoprene coat has some legs, to the elbow, so I use it mostly in the snow to keep the snowballs off his belly & armpits.

To be honest, the dog will tell you. If she's shivering, with her tail tucked, she's cold!


----------

